# Great Summer Soccer Camp to those interested



## soccerstud (Aug 2, 2018)

Anyone interested in getting three (3) days 3 hours a day of intense pure soccer training, I highly recommend this camp. Jose Vasquez is a great soccer coach and trainer. Definitely worth the money. My son has been a starter at a local DA and he always enjoys and benefits from each training session. Please go to website for registration...

*Camp is next week, if you're thinking about going register online. Jose is only going to take a limited amount of players. When last I spoke to him, he only had approx. 10 spots open*


----------

